
I'm giving myself 3 months to reskill. What to learn? - chuie
Grad school isn&#x27;t for me. On the up side, I&#x27;ve learned a bunch of math and stat, on the down side, my coding skills have suffered. I used to be fairly strong with C++ and could whip up some scripts in python, but I&#x27;m a bit rusty.<p>What are some skills that are in high demand right now? Spark? Go?
======
BlueKitt
Firts, you should revive those coding skills, because coders can work alone or
teams. Second, you should get a program, or just Excel to make list of your
strengts and weaks. Second, you should learn some new coding languages like
bash. Third, you should learn social skills, because they are always good to
have. If you have good social skills, you will go far with life. Fourth, just
think. Are you interested of something? Do you want to do something that you
think is useful? Just relax on your bed, look your roof, listen music and let
the thoughts come in to your head. If you catch something good go with it.
Have Fun!

------
flipzide
I started down a similar path in the past 6 weeks. After a bunch of research I
decided to learn Python and apply it to IoT and data science. During my
research I used indeed.com/jobtrends to help lead me in a direction that has
plenty of opportunity across several industries.

Good luck!

------
Roritharr
If you just want to earn money, go for Machine Learning with Tensorflow and
dig deep into Python. Thats very valuable and there's lots of positions for
people of all skill levels in this area. Plus it sounds cool at dinnerparties.

~~~
dagw
Lots of people know Tensorflow and python, but if you can be one of the people
that also understands the underlying math and can think about the results in
statistical terms, rather than simply treating it as a black box, then you'll
be way ahead of the pack.

------
melhoir
Look at job ads in your area to see where the demand is near you. Javascript
has a high demand in my area, but that may not be the case for you.

------
brudgers
Javascript is becoming a basic requirement of software literacy. It doesn't
make everyone happy. It is a reality.

